# New roof smell getting through skylights



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might help if you mentioned what type roofing it is.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you have a hot tar roof/rubber etc ?.,

Without trying to sound smart I have not been able to tell a new roof smell from an old roof.,minus the mold of course.

What does it smell like ? 

Did you have 3 tabs before and now maybe an architectural roof ? :whistling2:


----------



## jettipio (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a standerd 30 year shingle roof and smells the the back side of the shingles.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

never heard of such a thing. Shingles don't "smell"


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Did you have 3 tabs before ? hahahahaha.,Just kidding.,Maybe what your smelling is the over use of an adhesive or sealant in hopes that the skylights never leak.

I knew a guy who used 12 tubes on a single reroof with 4 skylights.,crazy,,,,I bet that is what you are smelling.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

OldNBroken said:


> never heard of such a thing. Shingles don't "smell"


New Cedar ones do. :thumbup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's what I was starting to think. Does it smell like acitone?
I'm thinking silicone.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Did your contractor build the curbs on the skylight ?.,You might be smelling the type of wood he used maybe for some reason it was treated.?


----------



## jettipio (Apr 20, 2012)

If you smell the backside of shingles especially when they are in the sun for a while they smell like tar. Tar is the smell infiltrating in where the skylights are. 

It is especially strong in the upstairs bedroom area where I can stand and touch the skylights. 

No adhesive has been used to seal the skylights. 

The smell is a tar smell.


----------



## jettipio (Apr 20, 2012)

The new shingles were placed on top of the old shingles. The skylights and wood were not changed


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Were the shingles wet when placed on the roof? Wet shingles tend to have a foul smell. It will go away eventually. You might just be getting used to the new smell of asphalt. It'll go away,


----------



## jettipio (Apr 20, 2012)

It occurred all last summer and is starting again this summer. Very powerful when it gets warm.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Never heard, or had a complaint like that. 

Are you overly sensetive to odors (serious question)?

Possibly there was some other material, urethane, or petroleum based product used around the skylight that can be emitting an odor???


----------



## Pacaveli21 (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm getting the same issue. How did your issue resolve?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, typed up a nice answer then saw the date was 2012. For the benefit of the new poster I will add what I wrote.
***********************
Hot outside and cooler inside creates what is called a reverse stack effect. Cooler air will be heavier and find leaks to exit the lower portions of the house reducing the pressure inside. That pulls (not the correct technical term) warmer air in from the upper areas of the house. Basically you have air leaks around those skylights where that air and smell is entering.

My approach would be to pressurize the house with fans and inspect for air leakage from the outside with an infrared camera. IR pictures of air escaping would provide conclusive proof and location of those leaks.

You can hire an energy auditor, they have big whole house fans (a blower door) and IR cameras, or you can rent a camera and use several window fans.

Timing is important and you need temperature conditions that the camera can see.

Bud


----------



## Pacaveli21 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks Bud. It has been one month and my family's health has been exposed to product called Apoc All-Pro Rubberized flashing cement. safety data sheet says avoid prolonged breathing a vapor and use only in adequate ventilation. Repeated and prolonged exposure to solvent vapor may cause brain and nervous system damage respiratory tract irritation dizziness or loss of consciousness may cause skin and eye irritation. I have a 3 month old, 2 year old, 4 month old and 15 year old I prey are okay. The VOC is 252. We finally figured out the skylight interior opening is smaller then the opening outside the house on all ten skylights. I installed sheet rock on top of the decking and siliconed the ends. In other places I used spray foam to deal in the gap areas. The gas smell has stopped but I am getting a faint smell of the foam and silicone. I'm hoping it disipate in a day or two. PLEASE ANYONE reading this beware if you smell petroleum in the house after new roof and have skylight, there is a gap or air leak from inside the skylight. I wish my roofer had told me my previous installed skylight were not the right size for the opening and did something to correct instead of exposing my family to this awful substance. I felt fatigue, light-headed and my throat hurt. I woke tasting it in my mouth and a feeling of it coming out my pours. The smell was the heaviest near my HVAC return air. Please prey for us and I will prey roofers become more aware of this situation and not repeat it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wish you the best. Note, there are many people/families who have turned to chemical free homes and you now understand why.

Bud


----------

